# South Fork Boise canyon



## Fishboy! (May 17, 2021)

go-with-the-Flo said:


> Hi, looking to get some update on the SF Boise canyon to see if there is any wood.
> Posted May 14, 2021.
> Thank you
> Flo


----------



## Fishboy! (May 17, 2021)

Idaho Whitewater (I believe) posted info a week or so ago about a log that is creating problems in the canyon. Might have to wait until flows increase.


----------



## go-with-the-Flo (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the repky. We did it yesterday at 1600 cfs and all logs are easily avoidable. Good to go!


----------



## DMAX (May 29, 2021)

We're looking to run this section as well on July 17th -18th. Has anyone run this recently / can give a potential log-jam update?


----------



## bmason (Mar 22, 2021)

DMAX said:


> We're looking to run this section as well on July 17th -18th. Has anyone run this recently / can give a potential log-jam update?


----------



## DMAX (May 29, 2021)

Hopefully not?


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

Any updates? We are running it Sunday. Gonna be HOT.


----------



## bmason (Mar 22, 2021)

idahogiants said:


> Any updates? We are running it Sunday. Gonna be HOT.



No wood. It was super fun last weekend.

It looks like flows are still 1400 cfs but I would call the dam operator to be sure you will have enough flow Sunday.


----------

